# Wow, what a way to join wood!



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

It sounds like a great set up Hawg. Glad to hear you like it so well.

I wonder why the RPM requirement is there? I do not recall hearing anywhere else of a problem with a drill bit running too slow.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

They say in theior directions, that their drill bit will last longer and cut cleaner with the higher RPM's. I had to buy a new corded drill for use with this system, but I am sure you could use a higher end cordless with higher RPM of over 1800, but I folowed their directions.. Heck, I even read them too-before I used the tool!

Overall, I am highly pleased with this tool! Rockler even has a quick-change drill/driver system for the Kreg pocket hole joinery.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

wow… read the directions!! Don't hear that very often!!  
We looked at the Kreg set at the last wood show. 
I want a cabinet built in my dining room and we figured that this would really make life easy.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I just ordered the Kreg master set from Pricecutter.com. They have a bonus offer that includes a pocket jig, a dvd, a booklet, and a right angle clamp for free when you buy the master set. It should be here sometime next week.

Debbie, even Norm uses pocket screws on his constructions so it must be ok!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I own this exact set and I agree with your review. I got turned on to pocket joinery when I worked at a cabinet shop. It is a versatile and easy way to join wood and is stronger than conventionally screwed butt joints. I went right out and bought the screw assortment kit, the extra long driver, and the right angle clamp. If I had a better bench I would get the bench clamp setup. I would definitely recommend any pocket screw kits to anyone considering trying pocket screw joinery.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I never used one of these jigs but can see where they would really work will for face frames. I've always used dowels for all these years. A person needs to roll his dowels in glue and not just put glue in the hole. You also need to put glue on the drilled ends of your styles and rails before assembling. I never had problems with my dowel joints opening but the plus hear is not having to clamp the frames. I am planning on buying the master set when I start building the shop cabinets. Thank for your posting.

Tom


----------



## mark (Jan 3, 2007)

I just purchased the same kit this past weekend and am very impressed so far. I had to switch to my larger cordless drill to meet the 2000 rpm requirements as my smaller one maxed out at 1600 rpm. Both Drills were inexpensive Ryobi's picked up at Home Depot. Woodcraft sells the upgrade kit for $40 which adds the bench mount turning it into the master kit.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I never thought I would have need for one of these, until I started making my kitchen cabinets. Sure beats making all of those mortise and tenons. It's paid for itself already.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

The kreg master kit represents one of the best $150 woodworking purchases I have made.


----------



## KregRep (Mar 20, 2009)

I wanted to inform everyone that the model so well reviewed here by 'Hawgnutz' (the K3 Standard Pack) is unfortunately no longer available. However, we currently we have 3 main Kreg Jigs available (the Kreg Jig, Kreg Jig Master System, and the Kreg Jig Jr.) at 149.99, 99.99, and 44.99 respectively. Hopefully there's one jig for any one person's particular needs.

Also, I saw a question regarding the 2000 RPM recommendation. This is a recommendation based on research at our plant. In our experience, using drills at over 2000 RPM increases bit life and creates a cleaner, nicer looking, more pluggable Pocket-Hole.

If you do not have a drill which runs at over 2000 RPM, there's no reason to worry. You can use almost any cordless drill and end up with perfectly fine Pocket-Holes. In fact, I'd wager to bet that the majority of Kreg Jig owners probably use cordless drills that produce far less than 2000 RPM.

If anyone else has any more questions, we've tried to make the answers as easily available as possible through various web channels!

Good luck, and good woodworking! 
-KregRep

Join the Kreg Jig® Owners Community 
http://tinyurl.com/cov86h

Receive the "Kreg Plus" Newsletter
http://tinyurl.com/ans9uu

Subscribe to the Kreg Channel on YouTube
http://tinyurl.com/dle3fx

Become a fan of the Kreg Jig on Facebook
http://tinyurl.com/74p7da

Follow Kreg on Twitter 
http://tinyurl.com/cov86h


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sure alot have been sold, and I'm all for American made products, but, I just can't bring myself to pay that kind of money for something that is made of that much plastic.


----------



## NavyMike (Jul 29, 2009)

Woodchuck1957. While I agree that this does seem like a lot of $ to invest in somethings that's not even a power tool. This item is well made and can save you a substantial amount of time when assembling items.
I made a stand for our cat to sit in the window from some scrapes. Didn't even have a full plan just an idea in my head and created it and had it assembled in about two hours or less. Legs, top, cross bars for support and even a small shelf area on the stand.

No more waiting for glue to try. Drill the pocket hole, screw the screw in place. put glue in joints that need it and move on. Clamping only when you need until the screws are in place. Keep the project building instead of watching and waiting for glue joints to try and to be able to move on to the next section of a project.

Mike


----------



## newguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I purchased the kreg system some time ago and it does work great. Easy to use easy to set up and does a great job.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## slash51 (May 14, 2011)

I purchased the Kreg jig K4 model at lowes for $99 and I love it. As a matter of fact it has made my woodworking so much more enjoyable that I find myself looking for ways to use it in almost every project I do. Of all my tools it is definently one of my favorites. I know I sound like a sales rep for them but I'm not I just really like there products. I would definently recommend this jig to anyone that does woodworking either as a hobby like me or as a pro.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm about to go use one to assemble a jig I am making….. Good stuff.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got one of the earlier kits that I bought at a wood show. They are fine tools that assist in your woodworking toolbox.


----------

